# Corpet-Louvet (style) locomotives in USA?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Apparently none of the Corpet-Louvet locomotives ever ran in the USA but I ended up with a LGB 21791 Corpet Louvet loco so now I am trying to make up a story to justify it. 

Currently I have it set up with a consist of LGB Log Cars with the logic that a 0-6-0T would probably have been a fairly logical choice for relatively short runs on track with sharp curves yet requiring good traction (extra weight on drivers from oil & water in tanks). 

The Uintah seems to confirm this as it apparently had better traction than the Sumpter Valley (Uintah plus tender). 

Any ideas or comments? Actual prototypical examples are not needed but if they exist it would make it more interesting. 

Thanks, 

Jerry


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Funny that I am replying to a Corpet post whilst watching a French movie.... 

There was a man here in Murfreesboro, TN that did import a lot of narrow gauge UK and maybe some European steam back in the 1960s. Cannot remember his name now, but some time on Google will find it. 

I would not muck about with a Corpet too much, they sell well unmolested.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I tend to avoid any modifications to my trains preferring to keep them as factory original as possible. About the only modifications I tend to make are to add sound (usually in a tender but in this case with a LGB 41352 Sound Car) and to rename them for compatibility with my railroad lines but I do that with easily removable labels. 

Thanks, 

Jerry 

Posted By Spule 4 on 07/09/2008 6:15 PM

I would not muck about with a Corpet too much, they sell well unmolested.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Edaville RR got a 2ft gauge European Steamer that they Americanizing. Unfortunately I don't have a good photo and Edaville doesn't have a ny pictures up of it. 
LAO


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Larry, 

Jerry 

Posted By Ltotis on 07/09/2008 6:48 PM
Edaville RR got a 2ft gauge European Steamer that they Americanizing. Unfortunately I don't have a good photo and Edaville doesn't have a ny pictures up of it. 
LAO


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 07/09/2008 4:21 PM> 



Jerry arent you a lucky guy! 


i love these locos and have all colors BUT your black version (the only other version thatn the original red that has a closed cab and reversing lamps) -which i now lust after, but it, along with Cambrai, I cannot find 
i agree that some mining or logging or industrial switching or even plantation use would be most plausible-shorty FRR type ores, regular 30' flats or low gons with a shorty caboose perhaps? 
and 
they do look really good with euro stock too-these to my eye are just a beautiful continental loco-love the rounded windows-and you know it is easy to remove the rear window section if you want an open cab look


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ltotis on 07/09/2008 6:48 PM
Edaville RR got a 2ft gauge European Steamer that they Americanizing. 
LAO







Not the Hudswell Clarke I hope and pray?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

The PRR tested the "French Aristocrat," as crews called it, on its West Jersey & Seashore subsidiary. It was built in 1904 from an imported "kit" and fitted with Americanized details, explaining the hybrid look.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep. That's it. 

Before: 

http://naphotos.nerail.org/showpic/?photo=2003051119315818961.jpg 

After: 

http://naphotos.nerail.org/showpic/?2005010321164911675.jpg 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Steve, 

My purchase of the Corpet-Louvet was almost an accident. What I really wanted was a LGB 0-6-0T US Steam Switcher but with no news about the LGBoA 0-6-0 I bought the Corpet-Louvet to hopefully buy time until LGB might make a US 0-6-0T. 

With no sound I decided against using the Corpet-Louvet as a switcher (I've got to have sound) but then I decided it looked OK in front of a LGB 41352 Steam Sound Boxcar. Both have European looks but the log cars make it less European looking. If it had square windows it would look (to me) a lot more American. 

I know how you feel. There was a LGB PRR Mogul (black with digital sound )I've wanted but I have never found at a good price. 

Regards, 

Jerry 

Posted By stevedenver on 07/10/2008 1:26 PM

Jerry arent you a lucky guy! 
i love these locos and have all colors BUT your black version (the only other version thatn the original red that has a closed cab and reversing lamps) -which i now lust after, but it, along with Cambrai, I cannot find 
i agree that some mining or logging or industrial switching or even plantation use would be most plausible-shorty FRR type ores, regular 30' flats or low gons with a shorty caboose perhaps? 
and 
they do look really good with euro stock too-these to my eye are just a beautiful continental loco-love the rounded windows-and you know it is easy to remove the rear window section if you want an open cab look


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve, The version I have was made for the Rhein Seig Club (Hope I spelled it right.). I missed getting some cars that go with it. They are beautiful engines, 
LAO


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, 
I might know where there is a Black PRR Mogul available. 
LAO


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

This is the Euro engine that Edaville got. IT had been in Fiji. Edaville is down to two miles of track. 
LAO 
http://parkengines.railfan.net/MA/images/pages/EDA21.html


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Jerry- 
In addition to the Uintah, the Colorado Central ran tenderless 0-6-0 locos in general service before they were converted. 

I put a snowplow on my loco---no cutting, it remains intact, yet it also has a North American look. Just a thought. 

cheers


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Larry, 

The 28192 PRR Mogul and the 26182 WP&Y are the two LGB Moguls that I do not have and would like to have but I have yet to find them at a price I can live with (I have not been actively searching for them). I would be interested in locating any of them that are for sale or trade and perhaps I might be able to work something out. 

I would appreciate information on who might have any in new or very good condition. A box is helpful for shipping but not required since they would be put in use on my layout. 

It would be great if someone wanted to trade one for the Corpet-Louvet (not necessarily an even swap since they have digital sound and the C-L has no sound). 

Thanks, 

Jerry 


Posted By Ltotis on 07/12/2008 4:24 AM
Jerry, 
I might know where there is a Black PRR Mogul available. 
LAO


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Tom, 

I appreciate the information on the Colorado Central. That will help. What do you mean by "general service?" 

I like the idea of the snowplow. That would go a long way to Americanizing the Corpet-Louvet. Was that a LGB Mogul snowplow (I have an extra one I could use)? 

Do you have a photo? 

Thanks, 

Jerry 

Posted By Tom Leaton on 07/12/2008 7:37 AM
Jerry- 
In addition to the Uintah, the Colorado Central ran tenderless 0-6-0 locos in general service before they were converted. 
I put a snowplow on my loco---no cutting, it remains intact, yet it also has a North American look. Just a thought. 
cheers


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ltotis on 07/12/2008 4:52 AM
This is the Euro engine that Edaville got. IT had been in Fiji. Edaville is down to two miles of track. 
LAO 
http://parkengines.railfan.net/MA/images/pages/EDA21.html







A shame such a butcher job will fall on such a pretty colonial locomotive.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I happened to just find this: 













This is a loco that ran on the Uintah Railway and shares several similarities with the Corpet-Louvet (or so it seems to me). 













I wonder if I could fit a cow catcher to the Corpet-Louvet (or the snow plow)? 

Jerry


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, maybe close in the sense that both are steam locos and have side tanks?


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Now don't forget the Garden Railway rule that "If it looks good from 200 feet away that's good enough" - or was that 20 feet or 10 feet? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 

Jerry 


Posted By Spule 4 on 07/25/2008 3:34 PM
Well, maybe close in the sense that both are steam locos and have side tanks? " border=0>


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I think there were a few beers in that formula to Jerry! 

Honestly, I would sell the Corpet before molseting it, they have a cult following.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Actually I would never do anything to the Corpet that could not easily be removed to return it to factory original condition. I always try to keep everything factory original with the exception of adding sound and with the Corpet-Louvet I've done that by adding a LGB 4135s Sound Boxcar to it. 

I am not trying to sell it but if it happened to be something that someone was especially trying to find I would consider a trade for a LGB US styled loco or to sell it for whatever the last mail order pricing was (I don't even know what that was). 

I don't mind helping someone else add to their collection when it involves something that is not especially important to me as long as I also end up with something that I want. 

Meanwhile I've made up a nice little logging train with the Corpet. I just need to find a way to add a siding to give it a permanent home on the layout. 

Tom had mentioned "I put a snowplow on my loco---no cutting, it remains intact, yet it also has a North American look" and I like that idea. I believe I have a spare LGB Mogul snowplow around here somewhere. 

Apparently the Corpet has a decoder so I may be able to add Heinz Koopmann's circuit to the LGB 4135s sound unit along with a Digitrax DH123D decoder and have it ready to run under MTS as well. 

Jerry 


Posted By Spule 4 on 07/25/2008 8:33 PM 
I think there were a few beers in that formula to Jerry! 
Honestly, I would sell the Corpet before molseting it, they have a cult following.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I was finishing Frolin Marek's article about the Uintah Railway in the Winter 1994 LGB Telegram when at the end he suggested "Americanizing" a LGB 20790 or 21701 to have a close similarity to Uintah's No. 20 or No. 21 tank engines. 

All I could find of these locos was the Service Parts CD but they seem similar to the Corpet-Louvet (to me). 

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

delete


----------

